# NBPD - New Bass Player Day!



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

So we have a new bass player in the blues band and the previous one is now the lead guitarist. Man can this guy play! Beautiful black '78 Ric too! It's true what they say about playing with good players making you a better player too!

We'll gig soon.

matt


----------

